# Black Cherry from a population of fire reds



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

It'll muddy it so get it out if you don't want it lol. but neat mutation!


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, your shrimp already have whatever genes make that happen... Pics?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Agreed. I'd love to see a pic myself. We may even be able to ID the color if we've seen it before.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i wanna see it!


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

I love to see a picture too! Can't get enough!


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

Isolate it, snap a pic, and send it to me if you dont want it!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds lovely, I'm with everyone else! Wanna see a pic!


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

A black cherry shrimp? Hmm. I'd isolate it and then try to selectively breed with it to produce a new strain!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhh my arch nemesis! lol i've had some black neos and have some currently, but so far have been unable to create any type of actualy strain. But i'm working on it  definitely get a pic up here if you can! The black neo has become my "white" whale haha Such a fun hobby!


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

Duck5003 said:


> Ahhh my arch nemesis! lol i've had some black neos and have some currently, but so far have been unable to create any type of actualy strain. But i'm working on it  definitely get a pic up here if you can! The black neo has become my "white" whale haha Such a fun hobby!


whoah there Ishmael :hihi:


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL. I'll admit...i've become a bit obsessed. I just love the look of the ones i do have and MUST HAVE MORE!! To share with fellow shrimpers of course


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I noticed I had one of these last night too. I'll snap a pic tomorrow. By the time I get home my wife will be asleep and that tank is in our bedroom


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

I'm excited to see this mutation!


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

Post a pic of it. we all wanna see!!! Mutation can do wonders


----------



## liljaime (Aug 25, 2013)

these came up in my cherry pop. too i have about 7-8 blacks now still trying to stabilize the strain


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Update?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Update?


For real! Herp is a rather active member.... We're left hanging here..


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a few dark dark reds with black splotches... But no all blacks


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> I have a few dark dark reds with black splotches... But no all blacks


I had some cherries that ended up purple .. and I mean red wine purple... Made a thread, isoalted them.... I even have a thread here. They turned red again.. but they still hang out with me in my room... I provided pics... 

Herp, your turn...


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had this happen before, sadly I lost all my shrimp during my move due to an error on the movers part : (


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

This is one of them. I have a few


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol its the shrimp version of Magneto. Is he been a tyrant in the tank and taking all the food lol.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome shrimp Dude!! 

Here are the black shrimp that i have. There are 4 different shrimp here. The first is a young female. The second is one that is mostly black but you can see on her tail where there is some transparency with a blue hue. The 3rd and 4th pic are of the same female, currently my most solid black shrimp (the one in the first pic is a very close second). The problem is they are all females. The last pic is my darkest male, however you can see he has a blueish purple tint, so not solid black but he is my "stud" in this project...for now lol 

I would love to see more examples of black neos! This would be such a cool line to develop and have a consistant strain. Happy shrimping all


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, these are pretty nice.

The two that posted ACTUAL photos. Duck & Dude.... 


How long have your tanks been setup? 
Size of your tanks?
What make & model filter are you using?
What kind of food you're feeding? How often?


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

-The tank has been setup for around 4 months

-I have all the black neos in a 2.5 gallon. I have two other blue diamond females in with my 3 black females and the one male pictured above. One of the other blue diamonds is berried, i'm just waiting for one of the black to berry.

-Filter is just a basic sponge. I believe rated for a 15 gallon tank? 

-Diet is very mixed. Blanched spinach/kale, various Jakes om nom nom (amazing stuff), and the occasional blood worm treat. I feed very small amounts every other day or two. No real schedule i suppose.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Those blacks look nice, Duck.

Dude, interesting shrimp. Looks like an uneven chocolate. You may get some interesting offspring by breeding it.

I've seen no American black shrimp breed true yet, but that doesn't mean they are not out there or being worked on as we speak. I'd love some pfb. heh


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Almost look a bit like a Kanoko shrimp leaning. Obviously, kanoko's are more red, but if you breed these see what happens!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Hobbes, you are making me drool over my all time favorite shrimp, man!

Too bad none are around anymore. :icon_cry:


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Hobbes, you are making me drool over my all time favorite shrimp, man!
> 
> Too bad none are around anymore. :icon_cry:


Can you explain to me what a Kanoko shrimp is? And why none are around anymore (extinct?)?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Duck5003 said:


> Awesome shrimp Dude!!
> 
> Here are the black shrimp that i have. There are 4 different shrimp here. The first is a young female. The second is one that is mostly black but you can see on her tail where there is some transparency with a blue hue. The 3rd and 4th pic are of the same female, currently my most solid black shrimp (the one in the first pic is a very close second). The problem is they are all females. The last pic is my darkest male, however you can see he has a blueish purple tint, so not solid black but he is my "stud" in this project...for now lol
> 
> I would love to see more examples of black neos! This would be such a cool line to develop and have a consistant strain. Happy shrimping all


Whoa! That is AWESOME!! I've never seen one like that! Very cool!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

MSG said:


> Wow, these are pretty nice.
> 
> The two that posted ACTUAL photos. Duck & Dude....
> 
> ...


That tank is a 20g
Its been running for about 1 year as a dedicated shrimp tank
I have a double sponge filter and a penguin 200b with a sponger prefilter
I feed mainly Hikari Algae wafers, but sometimes some shrimp pellets from various vendors as I try them. They love the wafers


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

shrimpzoo said:


> Can you explain to me what a Kanoko shrimp is? And why none are around anymore (extinct?)?


Only in my opinion THE most awesome neo davidi mutation of all time. The popularity of them never really caught on in Germany (where the mutation originated,) so they stopped being bred around 2006. A tragic shame. They were absolutely beautiful. Deep red with black spots/stripes. Only carried about 10-15 eggs per berry. As of this time, I know of none in existence.

Some say they weren't stable in the first place, others say not enough interest. Scuttlebutt has it Japan made a stabilized line, but I think that may be rumor. I would have given my eyeteeth for some. 

Here's some pics (not mine):


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats a really cool shrimp.
if those ever get bred out, id sooo want some. they look all sinister and awesome.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

wow those shrimp are awesome! I wonder why they never caught on..I wonder what types of shrimp they used to breed in order to get this mutation..


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Supposedly it was made from selected Sakura shrimp. Hobbes may have hit the nail on the head here in that this may also have a Kanoko mutation. Admittedly it's a different color, but if it stays, it may be worth pursuing.

I have a rili that came from carbons that exhibit this same chocolate Kanoko coloration on it's hood. Very unique looking. Too early to tell if it will stay though.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome shrimp soothing! Thanks for digging up the pics. What a shame they arent still around. It makes me wonder what would come from putting some of my PFR females in the black/blue diamond tank. Only male in the tank is that dark one i posted earlier. I know it couldn't be that simple, but could be something fun to try with some interesting results? 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

*Shakes fists in a furious rage* Noooooooooo...

Such a shame about those Kanoko's, Im going to have to agree with you Soothing. Stunning! Hopefully we'll see em again, or something similar.
Also keeping my fingers crossed for your Rili to keep to stay that way, it sounds amazing! Wouldn't that be something if you end up creating something similar, heh!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Feeding time today and I don't see the rili with Kanoko headgear which leads me to believe either it was a partial stripe or the "guts" seen through an "ear window."

So Dude, looks like the ball is entirely in your court.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Hmm I always wanted kanokos... I remember I had an odd breeding pair of PFR that had splashes of black/brown on their shell. Too bad the pair croaked before they could settle in their tank. Well keep them happy you never know what you might see in the up and coming months.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Sorry to bump but I finally seem to have gotten a halfway decent pic. Not like what you guys are talking about (those look cool) but this shrimp seems to have 0 red pigment, kind of looking like an axanthic to me...like an axanthic ball python or something. Rest of my shrimp seem to be fire reds or sakuras as all have super red bodies...so this has to be a mutation of some sort.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting theory if correct. Otherwise it looks like a "wild" throwback.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

This gets me all giddy in my shrimp pants.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like a wild throwback to me as well rather than a mutation lol.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Aww, I hope it's not just a wild throw back but if it is, whatever lol.


----------

